# [APP] RootzWiki TapaTalk 2.0



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Its coming soon. If you are a supporting member you can snag it free in the supporters lounge when it drops. If not, make sure to go get it in the Play Store!

Changelog:

Fixes all kinds of bugs.
UI
Added "Thanks" feature.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up steve


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Has been pushed to market!


----------



## ThehulKK (Aug 31, 2011)

I updated the app but when I go into a forum, and I scrolled down to view more topics, it stops loading.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## atamagaokashii (Jun 13, 2011)

What happened to the orange ui I saw for a few hours?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## cubarican84 (Aug 2, 2011)

atamagaokashii said:


> What happened to the orange ui I saw for a few hours?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Yeah! What happened :-( ? The other UI was SOOOO much prettier

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

atamagaokashii said:


> What happened to the orange ui I saw for a few hours?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Those aren't our colors, buh bye


----------



## SpectrumView (Feb 14, 2012)

I dig the new color scheme!


----------



## atamagaokashii (Jun 13, 2011)

b16 said:


> Those aren't our colors, buh bye


The ui was nice though...

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## mising (Jul 12, 2011)

ThehulKK said:


> I updated the app but when I go into a forum, and I scrolled down to view more topics, it stops loading.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I am having the same issue. I reinstalled the app after clearing data and still get the same thing.


----------



## Bookie (Jun 6, 2011)

mising said:


> I am having the same issue. I reinstalled the app after clearing data and still get the same thing.


Ditto









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Really? It works for everyone else.


----------



## cricketsmoke (Jun 8, 2011)

b16 said:


> Really? It works for everyone else.


Not me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mobitote (Jul 13, 2011)

Bout this app and I still got the same issues as orig tapatalk. Any ideas whats going on

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## js1n3m (Nov 21, 2011)

Same loading issue here. The version on the market is 1.1.0 - is this the version that we're supposed to be using? 
I'm also not seeing the 'thank' button as the description lists as a new feature. I understand there is (or was) a tapatalk plugin issue, but.....?!


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

Down again?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

dvgb173 said:


> Down again?


Yep. It's down for me.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Yep, down for everyone


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

Its up!
All fixed?

Doug B.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

There has been some downtimes in the past week or 2. So just bear with us if it happens. We try to get it back up as fast as possible(thats what she said)


----------



## brillntred06 (Aug 25, 2011)

So I'm still having trouble connecting to the server with my DroidX but have no issues with my Xoom. I've tried uninstalling, re-installing and clearing data/cache but nothing seems to get the app to work on DroidX. I've also tried just using the tapatalk2 app with the same results.


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

When using Tapatalk Dark display style, the content in some posts does not invert. Is there a way to fix this?
And is there a way to use it on the browser site?
Awful lot of white space.


----------



## Z'mnypit (Feb 1, 2012)

Im unable to login at all. Keeps telling me "Incorrect username or password" even after reseting the password. This is the only forum on Tapatalk Im unable to login to

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30365-tapatalk-login-issue/


----------



## Z'mnypit (Feb 1, 2012)

Does having an apostrophe in my name matter?


----------



## nexgeezus (Apr 5, 2012)

Is there any chance of getting a like/thanks button in the app?

Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn...


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

nexgeezus said:


> Is there any chance of getting a like/thanks button in the app?
> 
> Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn...


There is one. Tap on a post, and like will be one of the options in the pop up along with reply, quote, and others

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## nexgeezus (Apr 5, 2012)

landshark said:


> There is one. Tap on a post, and like will be one of the options in the pop up along with reply, quote, and others
> 
> Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


This is for the rootwiki app from the play store right? Cuz I don't see "like" anywhere. This one?...
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.quoord.tapatalkrwk.activity
Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn...


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

nexgeezus said:


> This is for the rootwiki app from the play store right? Cuz I don't see "like" anywhere. This one?...
> https://play.google....alkrwk.activity
> Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn...


That should be the one. What options come up when you tap on a post?


----------



## nexgeezus (Apr 5, 2012)

landshark said:


> That should be the one. What options come up when you tap on a post?


Reply, quote, multi, share, more. 
And under more there's just:: 
send author a message, 
Copy post content,
Copy post URL,
View authors profile,
Open in browser

Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn...


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

nexgeezus said:


> Reply, quote, multi, share, more.
> And under more there's just::
> send author a message,
> Copy post content,
> ...


That's odd. Let me see what I can find out


----------



## nexgeezus (Apr 5, 2012)

landshark said:


> That's odd. Let me see what I can find out


OK thank you

Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn...


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Its not right there?









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nexgeezus (Apr 5, 2012)

jellybellys said:


> Its not right there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope what app is that?

Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn...


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

I wish this app sucked less lol. I would prolly use it more then the regular tappatalk app

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

nexgeezus said:


> Nope what app is that?
> 
> Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn...


The RootzWiki Ad-Free app obtained from the supporting members lounge.


----------



## nexgeezus (Apr 5, 2012)

jellybellys said:


> The RootzWiki Ad-Free app obtained from the supporting members lounge.


O, well I wish I could have that feature in the ad-free paid version from the play store. Or if I could get a link to that one you have.

Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn...


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I also get the option in the app from the supporter's lounge.



I'm not sure if its different from the one on the Play Store though.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Just go and buy the tappatalk app. It was on sale awhile back, like 50% off, you should have gotten it then


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

psycho_maniac said:


> Just go and buy the tappatalk app. It was on sale awhile back, like 50% off, you should have gotten it then


Or support rootzwiki by getting the supporting members package...


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Or both and support both projects. =P


----------



## nexgeezus (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the help, I got my like button now as I am a supporting member. 

Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn....


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Or support rootzwiki by getting the supporting members package...


I did this and all was fine...until I got a notification to update the app. After the update, I lost the Like button again!


----------



## nexgeezus (Apr 5, 2012)

dvgb173 said:


> I did this and all was fine...until I got a notification to update the app. After the update, I lost the Like button again!


That's because its a different version of the app. I did it too. Just uninstall the app and reinstall the apk you downloaded from the supporting members lounge.

Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn....


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

nexgeezus said:


> s's because its a different version of the app. I did it too. Just uninstall the app and reinstall the apk you downloaded from the supporting members lounge.
> 
> Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn....


Is there a way to tell them apart? I think they are named the same


----------



## nexgeezus (Apr 5, 2012)

dvgb173 said:


> Is there a way to tell them apart? I think they are named the same


I don't know, but one should be in your download folder or wherever you saved it on your phone. And the other one will just be in the play store but not on your phone storage or anything.

Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn....


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

dvgb173 said:


> Is there a way to tell them apart? I think they are named the same


Easiest way would be to look at the app versions in system, apps within android.


----------



## 45190 (Dec 10, 2011)

nexgeezus said:


> That's because its a different version of the app. I did it too. Just uninstall the app and reinstall the apk you downloaded from the supporting members lounge.
> 
> Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn....


Yeah, I've been doing this for the longest time ever but it's extremely inconvenient. For months I've constantly been prompted to update to the version in the store which is inferior. I would like to see that fixed so I'm not constantly bothered by it (and not penalized for supporting RootzWiki by buying the app AND becoming a supporting member







)


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

meijin3 said:


> Yeah, I've been doing this for the longest time ever but it's extremely inconvenient. For months I've constantly been prompted to update to the version in the store which is inferior. I would like to see that fixed so I'm not constantly bothered by it (and not penalized for supporting RootzWiki by buying the app AND becoming a supporting member
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 This^^^^^


----------



## nexgeezus (Apr 5, 2012)

meijin3 said:


> Yeah, I've been doing this for the longest time ever but it's extremely inconvenient. For months I've constantly been prompted to update to the version in the store which is inferior. I would like to see that fixed so I'm not constantly bothered by it (and not penalized for supporting RootzWiki by buying the app AND becoming a supporting member
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya I'm starting to get annoyed by it. Everyday almost I have to shew away the update for the app I bought from the store, after I paid more for this one. I would also definitely like the update to be gone from notifying me.

Sent from Vanir that tastes like Popcorn....


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Is the supporting member apps any different?

My main issues with Tapatalk(Paid) is that when I "subscribe" to a forum, it doesn't show the sub-forums. Example - I subscribe to Nexus 7 but when I go to the "favorites" tab and choose Nexus 7 it only shows the threads not the sub-forums within (Nexus 7 Development and Nexus 7 Themes). The only way to get to these is through the "forums" tab.


----------



## dvgb173 (Jun 8, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> Is the supporting member apps any different?
> 
> My main issues with Tapatalk(Paid) is that when I "subscribe" to a forum, it doesn't show the sub-forums. Example - I subscribe to Nexus 7 but when I go to the "favorites" tab and choose Nexus 7 it only shows the threads not the sub-forums within (Nexus 7 Development and Nexus 7 Themes). The only way to get to these is through the "forums" tab.


Yeah, that is my main problem too. I had to subscribe to the sub-forums.
Also, the Supporting members app has the like button. The Paid doesn't until they fix it. I have both. Market wants to update Supporting to Paid.


----------

